# اللهجة المغربية : قيسارية / قيصارية



## jawad-dawdi

يطلق على سوق الملابس والأحدية والحليّ في المغرب إسم قيسارية أو قيصارية .. ألديكم فكرة عن أصل هذه التسمية؟​


----------



## Schem

لا أعرف الأصل لكن في نجد (واعتقد الخليج أيضًا) نسمي الأسواق التقليدية قيصرية منهن قيصرية الحريم وقيصرية العطارين وغيرهن


----------



## barkoosh

‫هذا بعض ما ورد في "تكملة المعاجم العربية":‏
‫





> قيسارية (وقيصارية أيضا) والجمع قياسر: سوق، سوق الخضار، ميدان عام يقام فيه سوق، أو هي بالأحرى بناية مربعة في شكل رواق الدير، فيها حجرات ومخازن وحوانيت للتجار... وظاهر للعيان أن هذه الكلمة هي الصيغة اللاتينية ‏كوساريا، أو بالأحرى الصيغة اليونانية كيساريا.‏
> ويقول ليون (ص307) وتابعه على ذلك مارمول (2: 88) في كلامه عن قيسارية مدينة فاس إن القياصرة بنوا في مختلف المدن هذه الأسواق وأحاطوها بأسوار ليضعوا فيها حاصلات الضرائب وكذلك بضائع الأهالي لتكون في مأمن من النهب والسلب أيام الفتن والاضطرابات.‏
> ‫وهذا التفسير محتمل ومقبول في الظاهر، غير أنه لا يمكن الاعتماد على ليون حين يتصل الأمر بالتاريخ القديم. وأرى أن رأي السيد سيمونيه (ص297) أبسط من هذا وأرجح، فهو يرى أن (السوق) القيصري هو الذي يفتتح بامتياز من القيصر أو الذي أمر القيصر ببنائه على أن يدفع ضريبة معينة للدولة.‏
> ‮وأخيرا فلابد أن هذه الكلمة قد استعملت أيام الإمبراطورية البيزنطية لانا نجدها مستعملة في الأقطار التي كانت خاضعة لها، نجدها في الشام وفي مصر وفي مراكش. بينما لم تستعمل كلمة قيسارية في الغرب بهذا المعنى. وقد أخذ الأسبان هذه الكلمة عن العرب وهي موجودة في المعاجم الاسبانية، وقد تردد ذكرها في كتاب سيمونيه.‏


----------

